# Burning CDs with cdrecord

## thesequel

Okay so I've been trying to burn the Ubuntu 10.4 LiveCD for a while now. I've gone through 3 or 4 CDs. cdrecord will work perfectly but I can not boot from the CDs. I've made sure my BIOS is set to boot from a CD first, then HDD. I've tried booting the CDs with 2 different computers and I've also tried booting other LiveCDs (not burned with cdrecord) - which worked. 

Here is the output of cdrecord -scanbus

```

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a75 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 J��rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'WDC WD6400AAKS-0' '01.0' Disk

   0,1,0     1) *

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *

scsibus6:

   6,0,0   600) 'TSSTcorp' 'CDDVDW SH-S223L ' 'SB01' Removable CD-ROM

   6,1,0   601) *

   6,2,0   602) *

   6,3,0   603) *

   6,4,0   604) *

   6,5,0   605) *

   6,6,0   606) *

   6,7,0   607) *

```

The command I've been using is cdrecord -v dev=6,0,0 /path/to/iso

I've also tried changing dev to /dev/cdrom and /dev/sr0 (where /dev/cdrom links to), and I've also tried driveropts=burnfree

I can play audio CDs just fine from Banshee so I think my kernel is configured correctly for my drive.

Also wasn't sure if I should put this here or Software, feel free to move it.

----------

## albright

can you mount the cd and see what's in them?

----------

## thesequel

If I try viewing it with pcmanfm I get this error: Directory doesn't exist!

Maybe I don't have the right privileges to access it.

Anyway I tried cd'ing into /mnt/cdrom from a root terminal and there wasn't anything there. So I tried re-mounting. Using: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

Still nothing. I tried using /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/cdrom but it still doesn't work.

I tried using cdrecord again (cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 /path/to/iso) but it didn't work. This might be helpful

```

cdrecord: Cannot get next writable address for 'invisible' track.

cdrecord: This means that we are checking recorded media.

cdrecord: This media cannot be written in streaming mode anymore.

cdrecord: If you like to write to 'preformatted' RW media, try to blank the media first.

cdrecord: Disk capacity is unknown.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 40 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

cdrecord: CUE sheet not accepted. Retrying with minimum pregapsize = 1.

cdrecord: Input/output error. send_cue_sheet: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 06 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x06 (cannot format medium - incompatible medium) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

cdrecord: CUE sheet still not accepted. Please try to write in RAW (-raw96r) mode.

cdrecord: Cannot send CUE sheet.

cdrecord: Could not write Lead-in.

Writing  time:   10.876s

cdrecord: fifo had 6 puts and 0 gets.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

```

----------

## albright

obviously it's not burning the disc - you could try different

brands of discs I guess.

----------

## thesequel

 *albright wrote:*   

> obviously it's not burning the disc - you could try different
> 
> brands of discs I guess.

 

It didn't give me any errors the first time I tried it. I can also burn discs just fine in XP and OS X (same machine, same brand discs).

----------

